# Sun Visor Problems



## naderaggravater (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got an '06 that's been through 3 visors on the drivers side and one on the passenger side - they're twisting off right near the mount. The passenger side has been used less than a dozen times. Has anyone else experienced this and identified a cause?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't heard of anyone having this problem. Do you have any pics of this?


----------



## naderaggravater (Apr 30, 2007)

This is #3 for the drivers side


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to stop the kids from pulling on them, they look busted right off.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

naderaggravater said:


> I've got an '06 that's been through 3 visors on the drivers side and one on the passenger side - they're twisting off right near the mount. The passenger side has been used less than a dozen times. Has anyone else experienced this and identified a cause?


As of today my local dealer has ordered visor replacement# 4 for the drivers side.(I don't have young kids and nobody has been swinging on them) To those that have not had the problem the visor just loses its ability stay in the stored position and just flops back and forth as gravity dictates. The dealer has no explanation and keeps giving me free ones. The problem is that as of today I have used about 12 hours over 4 replacements of my time driving to the dealer for them to order the part and then returning for the install. I think I will ask for a couple of Mobile 1 oil changes for my trouble. What do you think?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> I haven't heard of anyone having this problem.


Same here.


Rukee said:


> You need to stop the kids from pulling on them, they look busted right off.


Or someone has heavy hands.

I live in a dry hot enviroment so it can't have been dry rotted. At 4x,xxx miles no problems with mine.


----------



## one2burn (May 11, 2010)

No Heavy hands here and I knew they would break after a while or just get plain floppy loose because I use one of those alum. sun visors all the time to keep the heat off the dash and everything else I'm very carfull with mine and in fact mine broke as I was just turning it down in front of me not pulling sideways/down at the same time or anything it just crumbled to easy with a dry crackling sound and I live In California not Arizona and the car has seen the two last years when it's outside covered with the windows cracked to always let the heat out, just a plan bad Idea from Pontiac now I guess my Questoin is where do I get another New one if possible ( now that the Dealers are closed ) or used not that I want to get into r&ring them all the time just sucks seeing it without one (wont use the next one much) or has anyone found something or someone who has a good upgrade for it. Thanks anyone, George.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pontiac parts can still be bought at any GM dealer.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont have the same exact problem but when I put the visor down (to block sun) the mirror flap pretty much swings loose and its very annoying.


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Sun Visor*

I have this problem from having to lift the handle and move the front seat forward. It hits the sun visor. At first the sun visor just wouldn't stay all the way up - then it wouldn't stay up at all. So when I drive, it whacks me in the head. Awesome. 

So I went to the dealer today for an oil change and asked how much for a replacement visor ----- $364.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish my dealer would offer one free!! (Like the person above) But unfortunately at this point I'm going to have to use velcro, because I'm not paying $364.00 for a visor, and can't locate it on Ebay Motors or a junkyard.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Sue, you need to avoid that dealer! You'd have to mortgage the farm if your car had a real problem.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Where have you been getting replacements? An online vendor who I deal with told me he couldn't get any (it's on backorder).

I really need a driver's side visor (my current one is missing the vanity mirror)


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Sunvisors*

Ebay is polluted with GTO used parts.

Search Pontiac GTO sunvisors

Cheap enough for anyone.

04-06 Pontiac GTO Holden Sunvisors Visors PAIR
Buy It Now $19.99 Time left:28d 0h 45m 

04-06 Pontiac GTO Holden Sunvisors Visors PAIR
Buy It Now $39.00 

04-06 Pontiac GTO OEM LH RH Black Sun Visors LS1 LS2
Buy It Now 
or Best Offer $19.99


----------



## Monaro CV6 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also check ebay Australia,

(www.ebay.com.au)

Look also under Holden VX,VY,VZ

They are the same as used in heaps of Holdens. Just make sure it has the light as some of the basic ones may not. You will have to change the vanity mirror cover because the airbag decal will be wrong. Your drivers side will be an Australian passengers side. Just a thought! I would have thought you could het one for about $30 plus not much to post.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## howellpar (Jul 23, 2011)

*Visor Issues*

Correction - Pontiac parts can NOT be bought at GM Dealers. Obama Motors has allowed Pontiac (and probably Saturn as well) to NOT be required to stock parts for 10 yeas as mandated by Fed. law due to their recent bankruptcy.

I've called every dealer in our district, there are NONE of these visors available at any dealership in the U.S. at this time and they've not been available since I started looking in November of 2010. 

Anybody have a Holden part number and contact??

Thanks.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I just had my passenger side break and didn't realize this is so common. Having trouble sourcing the part as well.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I found them on eBay.

I now have a new set, and I'm keeping the extra passenger one as a backup.


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

Guess I'll be hitting fleabay. My driver side just broke and the dealer said they are discontinued. I want to make sure I don't get someone elses broken crap. Are these Holdens y'all are talikng about a direct aftermarket replacement??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can probally easily find them at Cleveland Pick A Part or fParts.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

i have the same exact problem as Sue. i dont use it heavily. It broke on my today. Im gonna have to replace it.


----------



## Texas Goat (Apr 11, 2012)

Drivers side visor will not stay up or down... flops around. But hold it.. the headliners coming loose dropping down... Seats seams ripping loose... ready to junk the dam thing


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

My 3rd driver's side visor on my '05 broke at the pivot point today. Cheap plastic! Parts are getting rare for these cars because of our POS Prez stopping production of parts for discontinued models. Ebay has some for just under $200...but I wonder what kind of shape they're in...


----------



## bratt68 (May 4, 2008)

Got a new pair of visors on Ebay for $100. Found this video that shows a fix for future problems. 
https://youtu.be/_8jcoSgdjO4


----------

